# Adorama ordering question



## jjkk (Apr 6, 2014)

I am a college student and am trying to buy a Canon 6d kit with the 24-104 lens.  I emailed Adorama last week and they gave me a price, I told them I wanted to buy it at that price, then they asked for my credit card info so they could place the order for me.  I gave them my credit card information on Thursday morning.  Today, the salesman writes me back and tells me there was a price increase over the weekend and it has gone up 100.00.  Is this usual?  I dont have a lot of money and it took me a long time to save up for this and I am already over budget.  I have heard some scary things about new york camera stores but I also have heard good things about Adorama.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure about America, But in NZ it depends on the quote and how it was given, if you have a written quote then they should stand to that price unless they have conditions on it stating they can change the price due to suppliers or stocks etc...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2014)

There actually **is** some expected variation in prices on hot, in-demand, name-brand big-ticket items like the 6D + 24-105 kit...at times, Canon offers rebates, as well as incentives to dealers. Also, Adorama is preparing to CLOSE its store for a lengthy Passover observance till around the middle of the month, so...hey, maybe they need to squeeze a little extra cash outta' the customers that get orders in before Passover.

Seriously--prices on big-ticket, high-demand, name-brand items like the 6D and the single most-popular kit zoom for it are NOT "set in stone"...there is a huge incentive for the Big Five dealers to do price-matches against one another. If Store #1 offers a $100 PRICE DROP beginning MONDAY MORNING AT 8:00 AM EASTERN TIME, you can rest assured that BEFORE the breakfast dishes are cleared away, that Stores #2, 3,and 4, and 5, have heard about it and are ready to offer the SAME terms...

Canon's 5D and 6D have been sold this way since the original 5D Classic hit back in the mid-2000's...prices shift and change, and are affected by rebates, price drops, and dealer incentives, as well as manufacturer's promotions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2014)

Why are you emailing them for a price instead of just ordering online? Do you get a special price being a student?  Is this new or used?  If used, call and ask for Frank.  He was really helpful when I bought something last month.  Not a bad guy for a Yankees fan...


----------



## jjkk (Apr 6, 2014)

I had a question about it and so I emailed them and it just turned into an order over email.


----------



## BillM (Apr 6, 2014)

I would call and talk to them.


----------



## jjkk (Apr 6, 2014)

someone put me onto their customer service ambassador named Hellen Oster


----------



## Designer (Apr 6, 2014)

This sort of thing happened to me with tires.  The sign out front said "rebate", but when I paid, they told me the rebate had expired and they hadn't yet changed the sign.


----------



## Overread (Apr 6, 2014)

jjkk said:


> someone put me onto their customer service ambassador named Hellen Oster



Helen is good and normally manages to solve things without trouble!


What I suspect happened was that whoever you were talking to through email wasn't in the sale department or couldn't do sales instantly - so the order got put on hold till they could; by which point the price had increased. I also know that they have some restrictions on the days and hours they will do business (due to religious reasons). It might be that you contact them during one of those periods and thus the order was on hold.


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 6, 2014)

Overread said:


> jjkk said:
> 
> 
> > someone put me onto their customer service ambassador named Hellen Oster
> ...



Contact Helen ,Don't waist any time doing anything else .............If it can be fixed she will do it ! I'm talking from experience here !


----------



## Virgil (Apr 6, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> Why are you emailing them for a price instead of just ordering online? Do you get a special price being a student?  Is this new or used?  If used, call and ask for Frank.  He was really helpful when I bought something last month.  Not a bad guy for a Yankees fan...


Yes, ask for Frank ext 2257. Great guy to deal with..


----------



## manaheim (Apr 6, 2014)

jjkk said:


> I had a question about it and so I emailed them and it just turned into an order over email.



I sincerely hope you didn't email a credit card number...



jjkk said:


> someone put me onto their customer service ambassador named Hellen Oster



Yup. Helen Rocks. She is also here on TPF and watches for threads like this, though she probably won't comment on this one because she already found you.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2014)

Adorama has a very good reputation as does the other big camera store in NYC - B&H Photo Video.
Yep. Emailing a credit card number is foolish.


----------



## HelenOster (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm on it!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 7, 2014)

jjkk said:


> I gave them my credit card information on Thursday morning.  Today, the salesman writes me back and tells me there was a price increase over the weekend and it has gone up 100.00.



Why didn't he run the card Thursday?  Did you really email your CC info?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 7, 2014)

HelenOster said:


> I'm on it!



See? 

Hi Helen.


----------



## HelenOster (Apr 7, 2014)

manaheim said:


> HelenOster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on it!
> ...



All resolved; price honored - addressing why rep suggested email as a 'safe' method of transmitting such sensitive information....


----------

